# Ghost Mantis Laying Tiny Ooths



## ghostpkmn (Feb 10, 2022)

One of my ghost mantises has been laying very small ooths, but she just keeps getting bigger and bigger rather than deflating after laying them like my other mantis does. She’s doing fine right now, but I was wondering if not laying big enough ooths would cause any kind of health issues for her. Can the unlaid ooth material build up and cause a blockage or something? Any information or advice about this would be very helpful


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 11, 2022)

That does sound odd. Being oothbound isn't all that common though either. Is she fertile?


----------



## ghostpkmn (Feb 11, 2022)

She’s infertile! That doesn’t stop my other mantis from laying big ooths all the time, but this one has laid one normal-ish sized one (still smaller than any of my other mantises ooths) and 5 or 6 smaller ones. Usually they’re a bit bigger than the one pictured, but this is her smallest one so far, and you can see how big she is right after laying it as well! Sorry for the quality, her jar is a bit cloudy


----------



## ghostpkmn (Feb 11, 2022)

Update: she’s been kind of in the process of laying for a couple hours at this point. A very, very tiny amount has come out and she’s been sitting there looking as though she’s trying to lay more this whole time, but nothing else has come out of her. Usually she lays her tiny little ooths pretty quickly and moves on, but this is the first time she’s kept at it for so long


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 12, 2022)

That is actually kind of concerning. It almost sounds like ooth material is just slowly building inside and making it harder and harder to expel. I don't actually have experience with this so hopefully someone more experiences comes along and helps.


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 22, 2022)

How is she doing? Still alive?


----------



## ghostpkmn (Feb 23, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> How is she doing? Still alive?


Unfortunately she ended up passing away a few days after I posted


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 23, 2022)

: ( Sorry dude. It always sucks to lose a mantis.


----------

